# Concept engines



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 15, 2013)

What do you guys think about the possibility of these two concepts actually working?

[ame]http://youtu.be/CBhRZ3pLh_M[/ame]

and

[ame]http://youtu.be/lrmfAmpkjP0[/ame]


----------



## OrangeAlpine (Jun 15, 2013)

Close to 100%.  All you have to do is figure out a way to make that gear behave.

Bill


----------



## neseng (Jun 15, 2013)

Mathew Murray did it in 1802 so it does work  -  http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f14/matthew-murrays-1802-hypocycloidal-steam-engine-7720/


----------



## Ripcrow (Jun 16, 2013)

I recently ask the question about altering the movement of a crank to lower the volume of a stroke and possibly maintain or increases the torque.I would imagine that something similar to this design may work,egg shape on the outer gear maybe.


----------



## Rivergypsy (Jun 16, 2013)

Here you go, a stunning Murray engine

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/carlstedt.htm


----------



## slaurenson (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi,

Sorry dont mean to steal the thread but I am on a bit of a holiday at the moment down in the South Island of NZ, We stumbled apon Hayes hardware store where he has a number of old motorbikes etc.. what really caught my eye was his home made engine.. I found a youtube clip of it running ..

[ame]http://youtu.be/hyYznnQCVWY[/ame]

thought you guys might be interested.
Scott.


----------

